# Game Day BBQ



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nothing goes better with SEC football than tender smoked BBQ pork.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've seen several of those you've posted from your BGE, and everyone looks delish! This is begin'in to look like your trademark Kim. Love it!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks fantastic. I could just tear into that bark right through my computer.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

